# Adverts - warning



## Sharky (18 Nov 2018)

I was tempted to click on one of the adverts - a quiz to identify a car. But a pop up came up, saying my windows 7 was out of date and unless I did something, all my systems files would be deleted.

I quickly opened up the task manager and killed all processes running, but still had quite a few pop ups threatening before I finally killed them all.

So be warned - don't click on any of the adverts.

@Shaun


----------



## ColinJ (18 Nov 2018)

What makes you think that the adverts that you _didn't_ click on were to blame?


----------



## Andrew_P (18 Nov 2018)

Sharky said:


> I was tempted to click on one of the adverts - a quiz to identify a car. But a pop up came up, saying my windows 7 was out of date and unless I did something, all my systems files would be deleted.
> 
> I quickly opened up the task manager and killed all processes running, but still had quite a few pop ups threatening before I finally killed them all.
> 
> ...


Also some advertising can just be "drive by" just needs to be viewed.

I recall eBay having issues with it, although I am guessing it would need to be flash images.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malvertising


----------



## ColinJ (18 Nov 2018)

Or did you mean that you _did_ click on it?


----------



## Sharky (18 Nov 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Or did you mean that you _did_ click on it?


I clicked on one of the adverts and this opened a new page. I clicked on a few places and then the threatening warning boxes came up.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Nov 2018)

Sharky said:


> I clicked on one of the adverts and this opened a new page. I clicked on a few places and then the threatening warning boxes came up.


Oh - yes, that _IS _a bit worrying!

I thought that some of the adverts looked a bit iffy. I don't have to worry about them now because I signed up for an ad-free year yesterday, but it definitely needs looking into.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (18 Nov 2018)

There's only two websites I allow past the adblocker, Cyclechat and Spiceworks. If they can get income from it then I'm happy.

But like anything else the scum of the earth exploit it.

For example the Martin Lewis sweet-books advert on my screen now. It's clickbait crap. Lewis isn't making millions and sharing his secrets.
It will almost certainly go to an advert packed slideshow or download some crap.


----------



## Sharky (18 Nov 2018)

I don't mind helping to finance the website and I donated last year, but I feel on the basis of supressing adverts, it seems to be for the wrong reason. Knowing that some adverts can now corrupt ones PC, it now seems like "Ransomware" to avoid corruption.

I would propose all ads be removed for everybody and a modest fee be payable to give access to some of the higher functionality of the website. Could make the ability to post or create new threads only allowed for fee paying members.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Nov 2018)

Sharky said:


> I don't mind helping to finance the website and I donated last year, but I feel on the basis of supressing adverts, it seems to be for the wrong reason. Knowing that some adverts can now corrupt ones PC, it now seems like "Ransomware" to avoid corruption.
> 
> I would propose all ads be removed for everybody and a modest fee be payable to give access to some of the higher functionality of the website. Could make the ability to post or create new threads only allowed for fee paying members.


Hi @Sharky, sorry about you bad ad experience.
@Shaun has been alerted to have a look into this next time he comes on line.
There was an announcement regarding a small subscription that will free members from the ads, it is here:
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cycle-chat-account-upgrade-advertisement-removal.242531/


----------



## Sharky (18 Nov 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Hi @Sharky, sorry about you bad ad experience.
> @Shaun has been alerted to have a look into this next time he comes on line.
> There was an announcement regarding a small subscription that will free members from the ads, it is here:
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cycle-chat-account-upgrade-advertisement-removal.242531/


Thanks Pat I'll be subscribing shortly. Currently using my old smart mobile and ads don't pop up on this device.

Cheers keith


----------



## Drago (18 Nov 2018)

I've just noticed. On my Chromebook using Chrome I see ads. On my tablet using the Samsung browser I don't. I've no adblocker or anything activated, and see ads on some other sites.


----------



## Shaun (26 Nov 2018)

Thanks for reporting it @Sharky. Could you please send me a message with the details of the ad insofar as you can remember them, and if you have it in your browser history the URL it linked to; I can remove it from rotation and report it to Google.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Sharky (26 Nov 2018)

Shaun said:


> Thanks for reporting it @Sharky. Could you please send me a message with the details of the ad insofar as you can remember them, and if you have it in your browser history the URL it linked to; I can remove it from rotation and report it to Google.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun


Thanks @Shaun for replying.

No longer have the browsing history, but I recall the original advert was a "Quiz" asking if I could identify a car.
I clicked through and it was on one of the subsequent pages that the rogue pages started popping up.

Fortunately, I managed to kill all processes running and there has been no damage done to the PC. I have also now paid up to stop adverts, so hopefully won't be caught again.

Thanks for investigating
Cheers Keith


----------

